# Dogs w/ kindles



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

I want my kindle back. My dog is eyeing me like "that's not happening"


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a background image I used to use on my blog: a Kindle with a dog with a Kindle.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

My Punkin. Smaller than a Kindle!


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

love it   He's so small it looks like he'd have to run back and forth across a kindle to read it, haha


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I know, it's funny.


----------

